# Wooohooo my Heart Mosura gal is berried!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I brought in these gorgeous Heart Mosura's a few weeks ago and also some SSSS bee shrimps to upgrade my CRS breeding program. I have been dosing with Eros since last week ( twice now) and today I noticed my Heart Mosura (red) is berried (she's the one at the bottom of the pic I took)


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe you should consider starting a single thread for birth / berried / etc news to update as needed, rather than a single thread for each of these announcements.

Don't take this as a criticism, it would be a great way to track your own results and accomplishments, while reducung overall clutter on the forum.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey that's a good idea, then I can just add to the thread as new ones come along! 

Unfortunately I cannot change the title of this thread now, but will do that in future, so people can read my latest news! Thanks for the idea, I never thought about that!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

*update on other berried females!*

Update:
Crown Mosura gal is berried too, and she has a red nose and all red feet! Pretty gal...I tried to take a pic of her sitting on the top of my brig snail 
so IF it turns out I will post it here. Not sure when she's due but the eggs don't look black so Im assuming maybe another week - week/half.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

udpate April 28th on what's going on in the *Shrimps R US *house!

Dosed my Mosura tank with Eros this am to help with the molting process and WOW...a flurry of baby shrimplets!

My Red Hino gal had given birth last week, but I only ever saw one baby  thought they had all died and it was the only survivor.

WELL seems she gave me at least 10 tiny black Hinos! They were all flitting around the tank after the Eros went in, so now I know where they were, they were all hiding in the floating moss/plants on the surface, and I was looking for them down on the bottom...they are tiny and very hard to see! 

Also found 2 Black Hinos in my CBS tank are berried too, so new babies in there soon.


----------

